# 7006 movement



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

*7006 movement*


View Advert


As above - looking primarily for the pawl clip but quite happy to get a complete movement

Price negotiable and PM's welcome :thumbsup:

Cheers,

Damo




*Advertiser*




Damo516



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£123,456,789.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

